# how to tilt the cab on a leyland daf



## mrblue (13 March 2011)

i'm nerw to lorrys and have a few questions
1) how to tilt the cab
2) do i need to do any checks myself between servicing
3) has anybody fitted seatbelts mine is a 2000 model and doesnt have any

thanks


----------



## dustbinlid (13 March 2011)

I take it its the 45 model? If so open passenger door, under the seat you will see a metal square, turn this with a 13mm spanner to unlock the main lock, the cab should lift up onto the safety lock. The handle for the safety lock is in the back of the cab on passengers side. I would recomend checking all oil levels between services and draining air tanks.


----------



## mrblue (13 March 2011)

thanks for the info, im stuck again though how do i move the passenger seat forward it has a lever but doesnt seem to move? Also how do you drain the air?


----------



## dustbinlid (13 March 2011)

the double seats dont move forward, but the base lifts up and theres a storage compartment under it, by the way  the cab lock release isnt under the actual seat, its on the side of the seat base as you look in when passenger door is open , ie under the edge of the cushion. (I may not have worded it correctly before)
Air tanks should have a valve on the bottom of them, its springloaded so push or pull it from centre and the air will drain. some trucks had auto drain valves on, which didnt really work. Failing that pump brake pedal and apply/release handbrake till gauges show zero pressure. Its good practice because moisture in the air can freeze or deteriorate seals in the expensive air valves when the truck isnt used on a daily basis.


----------



## mrblue (15 March 2011)

thanks again - mega helpful, and my air is now drained!!!!!


----------



## mrblue (16 March 2011)

i know i am pushing my luck but how do you open the 'bonnet' or whatever you call the front bit under the windscrren and could you point me in the right direction for the thermostat?


----------



## perfect11s (17 March 2011)

mrblue said:



			i know i am pushing my luck but how do you open the 'bonnet' or whatever you call the front bit under the windscrren and could you point me in the right direction for the thermostat?
		
Click to expand...

 yes the older 45s have 2 round screws turn with a coin or the later ones have a well hidden leaver in the grille....the thermostat is at the top of the engine where the top radiator hose conects


----------



## mrblue (24 March 2011)

100 thank yous!


----------

